# Company Picnic Bean Salad



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, luckytrim!  You just solved my problem with what to have with the soy-glazed country ribs I have cooking in the crock-pot.

I printed this recipe off and finished making a half-sized batch a few minutes ago.  I didn't have any peas but did have everything else.  OMIGOSH, it's delicious now.  I can't imagine how much better it will be after sitting in the refrigerator for several hours.  Yummy, delicious.  Thanks.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm glad you are enjoying it...............I know; I can't stay out of it for four hours either.
I like it a little better with the wine vinegar, tho'


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 10, 2007)

so you don't cook the peas or corn?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2007)

Nope.  It's a chilled veggie salad.  I can hardly keep my spoon out of the bowl.


----------



## Constance (Jun 10, 2007)

That sounds fantastic! It's also made with things I usually have on hand.

I've never tried this, but I wonder if frozen chopped peppers would work? My garden peppers have failed the last couple of years, due to bad weather, and the red and yellow premium peppers are quite expensive when bought at the supermarket, so I slice and freeze any I don't use up. They're fine for cooking, but I don't know how they'd be in a salad like this.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I've never tried this, but I wonder if frozen chopped peppers would work?



Connie, I used frozen peppers.  Worked just fine.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2007)

Just had a thought.  Yes, Buck would be rolling his eyes by now.

In any case, I didn't have any frozen peas and thinking about it I feel they may be too "sweet" for this dish.  I think drained black beans would be a good substitution.  Unfortunately, I don't have any so can't experiment.  Oh, well, next time.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 10, 2007)

You know you have a winning recipe when everyone wants to change it.

Me, I would add some diced kielbasa, and maybe hold the peas and corn.

Thanks for posting, it sounds great.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2007)

We had this for our evening meal a little bit ago.  GREAT!  Every ingredient was fantastic.  Tasty.  The red pepper flakes set your tongue afire.  Yum.

It would be great with some ground/shredded meat and added to tortillas with some cheese for a Mexi take.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks. I'm going to keep this in mind. I might make it for some of the cookouts I go to during the summer.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't wait to try this!  I'm like you lucky.  If I post a recipe I would REALLY like someone to try it as it is written.  Sure, any recipe can be changed, but then it's not the recipe I posted    Like my "sort of marasala chicken" - if you take away the marsala and use wine, and then use a different cheese, and not pound out the chicken, and not use the mushrooms.....well, it's not my "sort of marsala chicken" anymore - it's a totally different chicken dish that still may be good.   

And my mother's macaroni salad - if you change it she will haunt you - promise!   

If we have a July 4th party I will make this for sure!  I have a different bean salad (can be found if you google Cheesy Spoon Bread) - it's in the same post as the cheesy spoon bread I think.  Oh wait - Here is the recipe.  This recipe is the same way - you MUST let it set in fridge for 2 hours for the zesty Italian to "tone down".


----------



## Katie H (Jun 11, 2007)

The salad was/is still good.  We had more of it for lunch and it tastes even better after marinating overnight.  It has just the right amount and blance of vinegar.  It was perfect with our pork ribs last night.


----------

